# My Mill



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I envy you guy's with your sawmills. :yes: I do buy lumber occasionally from the small mills, but they are located a good distance from where I live.

So most of the time when I need some stock for small tables or lamp bases, this is how I get it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Ron,
I got one of them der mills, too.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, sometimes a guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do, just look at my avatar.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

The beauty of the chain saw is the portability. I love my little saw.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

At that size, depending on your band saw, build a log resawing sled and slab it off that way. I do that with anything under 10" diameter on my 14" riser block equipped Band Saw... Works great!


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> Yep, sometimes a guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do, just look at my avatar.


Hey Daren,

I've noticed that big hunk of wood in your avatar. I have never made a rip cut on a log that size with a chainsaw, but I have ripped some long logs. Ripped the first half logs, top sill plates, log floor joists and the 50' ridge pole for a log house. Would have loved to have had a good band mill at that time.

But like you said ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

dbhost said:


> At that size, depending on your band saw, build a log resawing sled and slab it off that way. I do that with anything under 10" diameter on my 14" riser block equipped Band Saw... Works great!


A band saw is another item on my want list. Have been thinking the same thing. 

Thanks ALL for your comments,


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ron, nothing wrong with your mill whatsoever. It doesn't matter the size of the mill or the tree. When a guy can create the kind of beauty you do, it just proves that less really can be more. :thumbsup:

But if you do get a bandmill go way overboard right from the start you won't regret it. :laughing:


----------

